# Reliance SMART launch unlimited GPRS



## Tech.Masti (Dec 15, 2007)

here in west bengal circle *reliance smart *(reliance GSM service) started GPRS service, they sending messages that they offering unlimited GPRS, for Rs.303. you have to e-recharge with Rs.303 and GPRS will be activate, and you can surf it from PC also. i will test it between 2-3 days and then can tell you guys about the *SMART *experience i think they just offering GPRS, not EDGE. BTW, any info from other circles??


----------



## amol48 (Dec 15, 2007)

WTH we don't have Reliance GSM here in Maharashtra


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 15, 2007)

GPRS is really slow  you would get MAX of 48 kbps that too on idle condition so at best I assume around 30 kbps means download speeds of around 3/4 kbps...



I dont think they would be able to compete with AirTel Rs. 490 unlimited EDGE


----------



## Tech.Masti (Dec 15, 2007)

ok then they not offering EDGE, Airtel or BSNL better here, specially BSNL is offering unlimited GPRS in around Rs.350, and BSNL has much better signal strength.....


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 15, 2007)

once again BSNL lacks the support for EDGE  where as its I think only AirTel in Kolkata providing EDGE support, download speeds at around 30 kbps with Class 32 supported phones


----------



## amol48 (Dec 15, 2007)

Does Airtel offers EDGE in Pune...? anyone knows


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 15, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> once again BSNL lacks the support for EDGE  where as its I think only AirTel in Kolkata providing EDGE support, download speeds at around 30 kbps with Class 32 supported phones


 
BSNL has EDGE in Postpaid


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 15, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> BSNL has EDGE in Postpaid



hmm... *www.calcuttatelephones.com/highspeedinternet.shtml at-least we dont get that under calcutta


----------



## Tech.Masti (Dec 15, 2007)

but when i visit kolkata i get EDGE sign in my phone, thats why i telling this


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 15, 2007)

Tech.Masti said:
			
		

> but when i visit kolkata i get EDGE sign in my phone, thats why i telling this



and what is ur connection


----------



## speedyguy (Dec 15, 2007)

i use airtel in jamshedpur....wit a non edged phone it works pathetic here....downloads are upto 5-6kbps at nite using download manager...otherwise in day time its too sluggish...its not consistant...pauses a lot while browsing...all in all....i get 2 open digit homepage in abt 1min...

once u get a hand exp on smart plz lemme know...if ts same or better

Enjoy~!


----------



## alsiladka (Dec 15, 2007)

amol48 said:
			
		

> Does Airtel offers EDGE in Pune...? anyone knows


Airtel has EDGE network in the major cities in maharashtra. I can give confirmation for Pune, nagpur and Mumbai.


----------



## Pat (Dec 15, 2007)

amol48 said:
			
		

> WTH we don't have Reliance GSM here in Maharashtra



They have just recently acquired license to start GSM services in all major circles! So I am guessing that its gonna start soon in Maharashta too!


----------



## amol48 (Dec 15, 2007)

yes they have but I really wonder when it will.. assuming 6-8 months from here


----------



## prafull (Dec 15, 2007)

I too got a similar sms and then had a long talk with smart cutomer care today. Here is what I got from them:-

1. Yes, smart is providing gprs services.(Here in MP as well).
2. They will be charging 303 Rs for 1 month. No hidden charges. You can download as much ass you want and you can also use your pc.
3. They are providing GPRS/EDGE.That means if you got an EDGE enabled cellphone you will get EDGE at no extra cost. And unlike Airtel they claim to support all EDGE enabled phones.

Now, I am just waiting for some reviews. If they can provide around 200 kbps its surely time to say bbye to all other net connections.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Dec 15, 2007)

Forget about EDGE on smart ....


----------



## prafull (Dec 15, 2007)

Tech.Masti said:
			
		

> Forget about EDGE on smart ....


 
Why? They are offering EDGE. I even saw it working today.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Dec 15, 2007)

^^ where?


----------



## prafull (Dec 16, 2007)

Tech.Masti said:
			
		

> ^^ where?


 
I said MP in my first post i.e. Madhya Pradesh (Gwalior to be precise).


----------



## Lucky_star (Dec 16, 2007)

I have a reliance smart connection and I activated the GPRS on the day it was announced, just to give it a try. 

Its more than a week that I am using it. The speed is *2.75 KB/s.* No edge.
The connection is unlimited and I have downloaded 70 MB till now in my N73. PC browsing is pre-activated. No configuration needed. Just connect to PC using a datacable or bluetooth and dial any number.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Dec 16, 2007)

^^ very slow speed, actually Smart signal strength is not good enough for surfing on gprs


----------



## cybertragic (Dec 16, 2007)

I use BSNL GPRS through my Nokia E62 in Bihar. I don't think my phone supports EDGE so I don't know if my network supports it but I get 4-6 kilo*bytes*/second. The plan is an Unlimited one for Rs. 250/- (as far as I can remember). Kinda alright for surfing sites and forums with less images.

I anyway use it only as a backup when my BSNL broadband connection goes down so I am fine with it.


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 16, 2007)

Tech.Masti said:
			
		

> ^^ very slow speed, actually Smart signal strength is not good enough for surfing on gprs



i dont think they will be able to compete with Airtel's GPRS plan which provide fast surfing and net too.....

see this

*www.fileden.com/files/2007/12/10/1636697/untitled.JPG

Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## cybertragic (Dec 16, 2007)

@expert no. 1

What extension is that you're using to show surfing speed?


----------



## DR RANJAN (Dec 16, 2007)

cybertragic said:
			
		

> @expert no. 1
> 
> What extension is that you're using to show surfing speed?





its not a extension ..but one of the opera browser function
view>>toolbar >>coustmize

than in progress bar-----pop-up at bottom


----------



## dsaria007 (Dec 17, 2007)

i hav also activated the reliance gprs services in my phone .( reliance smart) But i m unable to use it in my comp. i get connected to the internet through my phone my computer shows connected but still i cannot surf any websites ......does ny one knows how to Connect so that i can visit websites?


----------



## cybertragic (Dec 17, 2007)

DR RANJAN said:
			
		

> its not a extension ..but one of the opera browser function
> view>>toolbar >>coustmize
> 
> than in progress bar-----pop-up at bottom



FGrom the icon on his taskbar it seems he's using Firefox, not Opera  (unless its Opera in Firefox skin  )


----------



## Lucky_star (Dec 19, 2007)

Today. while I was downloading a file through the mobile, the network showed "E" on the top which meant, there is an EDGE network available. But it stayed for a minute or so, and then went away. 

But they haven't mentioned about edge anywhere. Has anyone using SMART Gprs experienced it?


----------



## Tech.Masti (Dec 20, 2007)

^^ Choto cheetah already tested it, see first page. But he didnt get EDGE. Only simple GPRS.


----------



## hac_king (Dec 22, 2007)

To me FREE GPRS is best 
 Even speeds are Fantastic as per my requirements,,,,
 Coz if u paid already like MO for whole month n due to 
 some rsn u r not gonna use it for 2-3 days or even 1 week
 then it hurts so much  atleast for me its a dismay

But not on free gprs,,,, Use it or not everything is freeeee
free ,, freee ,, freeeeeeeee


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 22, 2007)

cybertragic said:
			
		

> @expert no. 1
> 
> What extension is that you're using to show surfing speed?



its the extension "extended statusbar"


Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Jan 18, 2008)

What are the settings for browsing on PC using Smart GPRS?


----------



## int86 (Jan 18, 2008)

Just dial *99# , thats all . No setting required, thats whats I did and worked.


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks int86 for the info


----------



## PCWORM (Jan 18, 2008)

amol48 said:


> Does Airtel offers EDGE in Pune...? anyone knows


i use Airtel GPRS connection in pune, and it gives me EDGE...
 and remember,, u shud hav an EDGE enabled phone 4 that.


----------



## Lucky_star (Jan 18, 2008)

me said:
			
		

> Today. while I was downloading a file through the mobile, the network showed "E" on the top which meant, there is an EDGE network available. But it stayed for a minute or so, and then went away.
> 
> But they haven't mentioned about edge anywhere. Has anyone using SMART Gprs experienced it?




It was true. Two days earlier, I had gone to a place some 5 kilometers from my home. I opened my browser for some surfing. Again the "E" came. I tried to check it for myself. So, I downloaded a song using this EDGE connection. And surprisingly, the speed was 16 KB/s which equals 128 kbps while my previous Gprs speeds were 2.75 KB/s.

So I think, they have started EDGE, but they haven't officially announced it.


----------



## arunks (Jan 19, 2008)

is reliance not providing gprs on daily prpose???

like airtel and other provides for 19rs. per day..

if reliance is providing that then how to activate and use??????????


----------



## Lucky_star (Jan 19, 2008)

^^^Yeah, they provide. I have an Unlimited Reliance Gprs connection. You have to eRecharge with a 303 topup. You will get a talktime of one rupee and the GPRS will be activated for a month. No daily charges and no download limits.

The activation is done in 5 minutes straight. Initially you have to send an SMS to a number for getting the settings.

Its that I am occasionally getting EDGE speeds on this GPRS


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jan 20, 2008)

^^How good is SMART experience with PC on daytime?
     i will try it this week, but i think its only GPRS in my area

Today morning, what i found that Airtel is giving EDGE service in my area its shows *E* sign on top of my phone screen, but its Rs.498pm unlimited, tooooo high for me

*@int86*......
do you getting good speed?? tell us your experiece....


----------



## Lucky_star (Jan 20, 2008)

I have used Smart Gprs to browse in PC. It comes preactivated. Just bring up the dialer and dial the default number. Connection is instant. This is a good thing I noticed in Smart, contrary to Airtel Gprs. Browsing is same as Airtel speeds, most of the time even better. Its 2.75-3.0 KBps, same as in cell. There is almost no speed-drop even during peak hours. And when, I get the EDGE, PC browsing is a Charm with 128 Kbps stable connection


----------



## int86 (Jan 21, 2008)

@Tech.Masti
I dont have Edge in my area, neither for AirTel nor Smart. What I found about smart speed is that its same as Airtel speed when it was launched.
But I also find good improvement in airtel speed in last one month.


----------



## arunks (Jan 21, 2008)

Lucky_star said:


> I have used Smart Gprs to browse in PC. It comes preactivated. Just bring up the dialer and dial the default number. Connection is instant. This is a good thing I noticed in Smart, contrary to Airtel Gprs. Browsing is same as Airtel speeds, most of the time even better. Its 2.75-3.0 KBps, same as in cell. There is almost no speed-drop even during peak hours. And when, I get the EDGE, PC browsing is a Charm with 128 Kbps stable connection


 

what do u mean by preactivated??????????????

can i use free smart gprs on my mobile?????


----------



## Lucky_star (Jan 21, 2008)

You have to eRecharge with Rs 303 only. Then whatever you do, is free. I mean, browsing in cell, PC, downloading stuff etc..

In other words you get an unlimited connection.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jan 21, 2008)

thanks *Lucky_star* & *int86* for sharing your experience, today when i asked local SMART distributor about GPRS, they told me its still not started, its now in testing in my area


----------



## Lucky_star (Jan 22, 2008)

My GPRS date expired some days ago.  But surprisingly, I got 10 days more than the usual 30 days. When my coll opens, I am gonna check whether EDGE is available there. If it's available, then I am gonna recharge again, this time to download a lot, while in college.


----------



## utsav (Jan 22, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> hmm... *www.calcuttatelephones.com/highspeedinternet.shtml at-least we dont get that under calcutta



hey.when i went 2 kolkata this durga puja i saw a bsnl ad in the telegraph stating speeds of around 290kbps using edge on postpaid mobiles .i remember very nicely


----------



## puneet_84 (Jun 12, 2008)

in MP they are offering GPRS and i get usual speed of 13-15KBps and max which i have gotr is 35KBps.

in MP they are offering GPRS and i get usual speed of 13-15KBps and max which i have gotr is 35KBps.

but i have a strange problem....slick and IM+ dont work on smart GPRS


----------



## kool (Jul 7, 2008)

in BIHAR its taking Rs.303 for Rs.2 month, with EDGE support, i've not used yet, but my frnd said that its woorse speed  but they have tried on MOTOROLA L6.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 7, 2008)

yeah in Kolkata also Rs. 303 for 2 months, speeds are around 45 kbps hence no edge available 

by the way, read this *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=92376


----------



## int86 (Jul 8, 2008)

Same for Jharkhand and Bihar Circle og Smart GPRS


----------



## MasterMinds (Jul 8, 2008)

i am using bsnl prepaid..and in northern region they have unlimited gprs plan for 197 INR. with edge.....speeds are gud like i got above 20 kBps on N91 while downloading via torrent and can use pc to connect to net...


----------



## Dr.tweaker (Jul 8, 2008)

my airtel mobile office at kolkata shows speeds at 115.2 kbps on my sony ericsson k550i,the phone is edge enabled,is this speed ok?also download speeds are at times varying from6kbps upto 23 kbps


----------



## MasterMinds (Jul 8, 2008)

ya it doesnt matter what speed does it show....


----------



## Tanmay Satpathy (Jul 28, 2008)

GPRS on smart is ok for emails and browsing on mobile. Very slow on computer.

I am using it since last few months on my Nokia N95 8 GB and Motorola Q9h.

Works fine on both.

In orissa circle, it gives EDGE in Bhubaneswar and Cuttack... everywhere else the same old 'G' appears. Data transfer is good when you got EDGE.


----------

